# Which Amp?



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I got 4 Sundown 12s, wanna put 150 to each. I was looking at 2 300wBash plate amplfiers but then I came across this Crown.. which does 600 @ 8 http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=245-465

Which route should I go?


----------

